

B2Brev (YC W09) Aims To Be The Yelp For B2B Services - danest
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/12/yc-backed-b2brev-aims-to-be-the-yelp-for-b2b-services/

======
asanwal
This has been tried before but hasn't caught on, i.e., ChoiceVendor. Would be
curious as to what the B2Brev team feels is the secret sauce as lead/referral
revenue only is interesting once you have critical mass.

Also, having sold data in a past life to hedge funds, I'm not sure how I see
their report on the daily deals space being worth close to $10k esp with
Groupon's IPO being back-burnered. Is it merchant satisfaction data over time?
Or is the target market for the $10k report not the buy side?

~~~
browser411
B2Brev responding here. The target market is aimed more at daily deal
companies and investors in daily deal sites.

------
antidaily
Reads "B 2 Brev". Camelcase that logo, dudes.

~~~
whichdan
b2bRev could work, B2BRev is hard to discern IMO

